# GPU-Z AMD Bug



## rovingthief (Apr 22, 2015)

first of all english is not my native language.

i have a new laptop which is Toshiba Satellite C55-B1060. it comes with Intel 4400 and Amd Radeon r5 230.
it is installed with windows 8.1. after i got it. i installed games like dota 2, civ 5, works fine. downloaded GPU-Z works fine (the BIOS VERSION showssomething on the AMD, i will discuss it later). then i reformatted it to win 8.1 agian. dont know why i do this.

after i newly reformatted my laptop. installed necessary drivers.

THE PROBLEM is GPU-Z clearly not showing the INFO of bios




 

IM Pretty sure that before i format it. the BIOS display some numbers but now it displays i dont know what kind of TExt is that. THe Intel Graphics shows the full BIOS but the AMD not showing it


 

Next problem that i think also is a bug is on the Sensor tab
WHEN i Play for example  Dota 2 GPU-Z Works



 

BUt when i dont play GPU-Z looks like this



the GPU is 200% while im not using it? wth and 0 on the clock speed, some other textboxes show nothing. IM pretty sure that there is some info there. because before i reformat. i also saw this and the info was not like this. it was complete. shows the clocks, shows the TEMP, 0% GPU load(bcos im not using it).

explanation is appreciated guys.


----------



## rovingthief (Apr 23, 2015)

up


----------



## Shirish (Apr 24, 2015)

My brothers new laptop dell with r7 260m has the same problem


----------



## W1zzard (May 5, 2015)

As far as I understand the problem, it's caused by dual graphics. When not gaming, the AMD GPU will be switched off and the Intel GPU used. So when GPU-Z starts, it can't properly read the info from the AMD GPU, because it is sleeping.

Can you check if setting your laptop GPU to high performance (or high-performance for GPU-Z only) helps ?


----------

